# Installed Pkg, how long until 1st inspection?



## chemistbert (Mar 4, 2004)

Candy up is fine.

I'd check them real quick after a week to get rid of the queen cage and make certain the comb is straight. I always use swarms in my TBH to avoid the cage issue.

Midday is best. If the bees are flying hard then you stand a lower chance of getting stung, and that is always good.







When I was still employeed I wound up opening hive in the evening and found there to be a bunch more in the air as I worked them.


----------



## AlpineJean (Apr 3, 2005)

But, be very very careful not to work it too long w/ sun shining on the newly built comb - It's very fragile and will collapse in a heart beat. So maybe cool of the morning when you see a lot of activity would be safe.


----------



## Rich M (Apr 9, 2005)

Ah, so lots of activity is a good time, that makes sense. Thanks for the heads up about mid-day sun and heat, that's the type of mistake I would have made. And thanks for the confirmation that "candy up" is in fact ok. I do want to get the queen cage out ASAP before they build crooked around it. Maybe I'll compromise and open it after only 4 or 5 days instead. 

Today (2nd full day in the hive) they seemed more workman like with less buzzing about the entrance and more flying straight off and coming back in from afar. They used nearly as much syrup as the day before. I'm using a gallon jar feeder and I'm thankful for the large volume. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I would go direct release the queen and get rid of the cage before they mess up the comb.


----------



## Darrel Wright (Jun 30, 2004)

Yeah, I think with the TBH you are way better off inspecting too soon rather than too late. Getting nice straight comb is the important thing...if you are new you will not want to undertake a big operation on comb that is crossing bars. I learned this lesson on one of my hives this year. 

I would do as MB suggests.

I'm putting quick peek windows on all my TBH from now on.


----------



## Rich M (Apr 9, 2005)

Point taken. It's too late today to open the hive, I'm going to try to do it tomorrow. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Scot Mc Pherson (Oct 12, 2001)

I still introduce queens with a cage, it is still safer. Direct releasing still carries risks. A cage limits those risks.

Instead of suspending the cage directly against teh topbars, let her hang 4-6 inches below the topbars. Even if the cage gets embedded in comb, the removal doesn't effect the structure of the comb, nor does its inclusion in the comb. A cage against the topbars effects the first combs and midrib imprint. A cage suspended below so the queen is in the center of the cluster and not at the top gives the bees the freedom to place the midrib on the comb guides first and still gives the risk management of using a cage introduction.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I don't think I've ever lost a queen from direct relase in a package. I've lost a few when REQUEENING an existing hive by removing the queen the day before and releasing the queen directly into the hive, but even that USUALLY works.


----------



## Rich M (Apr 9, 2005)

Just a quick follow up. I opened the hive today and made an interesting discovery. As noted in my 1st post, I hung the queen cage with opening toward the top. I failed to notice when I put it in that there were 2 corked holes, one with candy & one without. I opened the end without so I inadvertently did a direct release! They have drawn 3 combs about the size of my hand, all perfectly straight. FWIW my top bars have a 1/2" strip of foundation waxed into a groove. 

I did hang the queen cage a few inches below the bar and I also placed it well off center of the bar. They had built next to it but not on it at all.


----------



## AlpineJean (Apr 3, 2005)

Cool. Rich. Lucky you, eh? What does FWIW stand for?


----------



## Rich M (Apr 9, 2005)

FWIW = For What It's Worth.


----------

